# Vos Animaux > Chiens >  Glande anale gonflée

## doroth6

Bonsoir,
je viens de voir que mon p'tit boudin avait une glande anale gonflée. Ca lui etait déja arrivé il y a assez longtemps. Il se leche beaucoup et semble très gené. Demain, direction véto, mais en attendant, vous pensez que je peux essayer de la vider pour la soulager?

----------


## caramou

alors ce que tu peux faire c'est lui vider... c'est ce que va d'ailleurs faire ton véto demain...
je t'explique : apparemment sa glande anale est engorgée ; c'est à dire que normalement elles se vident naturellement, mais chez certains chiens ca ne se fait pas, et cela peut créer des abcès .. j'ai ma chienne Zoé qui a fait plusieurs abcès à cause de ca, j'ai donc appris à les vider moi même ..
tu mets ton pouce d'un coté, ton index de l'autre, et tu les enfonces légèrement pour faire ressortir les glandes, mais là, vu qu'elle est gonflée tu ne devrais pas trop avoir besoin d'appuyer, et là tu presses entre tes deux doigts.. fais attention ca part vite et en jet et ca sent extrêmement mauvais alors essayes de ne rien avoir devant ou mets un sopalin devant...
si tu y arrives tu auras donc un jet malodorant, et ton chien se sentira mieux de suite.. tu le refais plusieurs fois jusqu'à ce que plus rien ne sorte

bon courage

----------


## MuzaRègne

Oui !

----------


## doroth6

je dois pincer "la" glande ou les deux en meme temps?

----------


## MuzaRègne

Pas évident d'en pincer qu'une à la fois, sans passer par l'intérieur ! Enfin comme elle est gonflée, tu fais comme tu peux, par contre attention ça risque d'etre douloureux.
Sinon, si tu arrives bien à la vider, que le liquide est marron "propre" et pas purulent, pas la peine d'aller chez le véto, juste surveiller l'évolution, que ça se tasse.

----------


## doroth6

Bon, je viens de le faire, et surprise en regardant, y'avais deja du liquide marron de sortie. J'ai continué la vidange, j'en ai sortie un peu mais y'a du sang aussi. Pas beaucoup, mais cela doit etre du à une petite plaie qui s'est formé sur la "boule". Je recommencerai demain matin maintenant en attendant de voir le véto. Merci pour vos conseils

----------


## rafaela13

ça ne commençait pas à devenir un abcès ? d'où le gonflement ? moi mon chien fait ça tous les 6 mois environ. J'ai enfin appris à les vidr car depuis ma véto me disait qu'il fallait l'opérer. En tt cas on dirait qu'il s'est habitué, cette fois-ci je n'ai pas vu de changement de comportement ou de grattage, on a juste constaté qu'il y avait du sang (oui mon chien et moi avons vu la chose en même temps) et du coup bah antibio et puis voilà..... Une fois que tu vides ou que cela se perce (abcès qui "explose") il n'y a pas vraiment besoin d'aller au véto, le boulot est déjà fait....

----------


## rafaela13

je viens de relire ton message, d'expérience je pense vraiment à l'abcès qui s'est percé. Si c'est ouvert le reste va sortir tout seul.

----------


## doroth6

Je pense effectivement qu il y a un abces donc je prefere aller chez le veto. Il a deja fait ca il y a longtemps donc je pense qu il faut que j apprene a vider ses glandes anales...pour mon plus grand bonheur bien sure!

----------


## caramou

alors ?

----------


## doroth6

Alors et bein un abces ! Le véto a vidé un peu mais sans insisté car c'est assez douloureux pour le chien. Injection antibio et traitement pendant 10 jours. On y retourne mercredi matin pour voir l'evolution mais là il va deja mieux. Merci en tous cas pour vos avis

----------


## rafaela13

c'est qui qu'avait raison???????? c'est bibi !!!!!!!!

Contente que ton ptit boudin aille déjà mieux ! par contre faudra les lui vider de temps en temps maintenant que tu sais qu'il est sujet à faire ça... miam miam miam  ::

----------


## doroth6

Bravo, bravo !
Effectivement, je vais etre régulierement de corvée " glande anale ".... le reve ! ::

----------


## caramou

ben vi moi je le fais pour Léna ma chienne, je le fais dehors , vite fait, elle n'aime pas particulièrement mais se laisse faire, c'est rapide.. et ca évite les engorgements, car j'ai l'impression qu'elle ne les vide pas bien non plus et elle "mord" son cucul.. alors je l'aide..

----------


## doroth6

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh faut les aimer nos boudins ! ::

----------


## caramou

tu l'as dit !!!!

----------


## Antartica

Attention aussi tout de même à ne pas les vider trop souvent...
Plus tu le feras toi même et moins elles se videront sans intervention, plus tu devras le faire toi même...

Donc surveille, c'est certain, touche de temps en temps (pas le choix pour savoir si engorgé ou non, certains chiens ne montrent aucun signe avant abcès), mais ne cherche pas à vider si ça te semble vide ou même très peu engorgé.
Au touché, si c'est engorgé, tu sens clairement comme deux olives sur les côtés.
Si c'est vide, bah ça fait tout mou, tu ne rencontres pas de résistance si je puis dire.

Taïga depuis petite (je ne sais pas pourquoi), depuis ses 4 ou 5 mois à peine, a régulièrement les glandes engorgées.
Le véto m'a montré une fois comment faire puis j'ai fait toute seule.

Il y a des périodes plus ou moins longues (5- 6 mois) durant lesquelles je n'ai pas besoin de vider et d'autres pendant lesquelles je le fais une fois tous les 2 mois à peu près, parfois plus.
Mais j'évite au max de le faire, pour ne pas tomber dans un cercle vicieux.

Ca roule comme ça, je suis attentive, et même si parfois il y a besoin de beaucoup vider, jamais d'infection jusqu'à présent (mais Taïga mange de la viande avec os tous les soirs, ça aide à ce qu'elle ait des selles dures et vidange ses glandes).
Mais j'ai appris aussi à repérer les signes d'engorgement à force...

----------


## doroth6

Effectivement ce n'est que la deuxieme fois que cela arrive en 9ans donc je vais surtout surveiller. Aujourd'hui mon p'tit boudin va vraiment mieux, ca fait plaisir a voir !

----------


## Jello83

Bonjour,
Je vide également régulièrement les glandes anales de mon toutou dès que je le vois frotter les fesses (je sais que ce ne sont pas des vers car je le vermifuge régulièrement). C'est le seul signe chez lui. Il n'a jamais eu d'abcès.
Antartica, j'ai vu que tu indiquais que des selles molles favorisent la vidange naturelle ? Lui donnant des croquettes, dois-je modifier son alimentation pour qu'il vide seul ses glandes anales ?
Merci d'avance

----------


## Antartica

Je viens d'éditer mon message (merci pour la question, qui m'a permise de corriger ma grosse boulette!)!

Ce sont non pas des selles molles qui favorisent le vidange des glandes anales mais bien des selles DURES! (c'est mécanique j'imagine)

Et, justement, les croquettes favorisent souvent des selles molles, donc n'aident pas à la vidange des GA.

Taïga est à un régime de viande crue, donc tous les soirs elle mange de la viande avec os: pilon, cuisse de poulet, dinde, etc.

Plus les selles sont formées et dures, plus le vidange des GA est favorisée en fait!

----------


## Jello83

Je pensais que les croquettes favorisaient les selles dures. Car, mon chien mange tout le temps des croquettes et a des selles consistantes (je le sais car j'arrive bien à les ramasser  :: ). Il a des selles molles uniquement quand il mange une cochonnerie.
Je me bats en permanence pour qu'il ne ramasse pas tout ce qu'il trouve et qu'il ne lèche pas sans arrêt n'importe quoi en promenade.
Je me pose la question concernant ses glandes anales car le vétérinaire l'a vidangé début décembre pour sa visite annuelle et j'ai dû le refaire il y a quelques jours car je l'ai vu se frotter sur le sol.

----------


## Antartica

je me suis positionnée par rapport à une alimentation barf en fait!
avec ce type d'alimentation, les crottes sont vraiment sèches et dures, ramassables avec un mouchoir en gros...
(tout est utile, tout est digéré, donc peu de déchets)

avec les croquettes, il y a plus d'inutiles, plus de déchets qui se retrouvent dans les crottes, donc les selles sont généralement bien moins moulées... (et moins le chien digère plus c'est mou)

mais tant mieux s'il a des crottes moulées et sèches, c'est qu'il digère bien!

pour la vidange des GA, as tu dû beaucoup vider ou y avait il uniquement quelques (deux ou trois) gouttes?

si vraiment très peu (càd à peine sur tes doigts), alors c'est que ça pouvait attendre.
si plus ou liquide épais, tu as très bien fait!

à noter aussi que certains chiens sont plus vite gênés que d'autres par une faible quantité de liquide donc à surveiller aussi!
et bien garder à l'esprit que + on le fait nous mêmes, plus les GA deviennent paresseuses, plus on devra le faire etc...

penser aussi au vermifuge qui peut expliquer que le chien fasse le traineau!

----------


## Jello83

Non il y avait bien plus que 2 ou 3 gouttes, c'est pour ça que ça m'inquiète un peu de devoir le faire trop souvent.
Pour le vermifuge, je lui en donne tous les 3 mois environ donc je ne pense pas que ça soit ça.
Je vais lui compléter un peu les croquettes avec des carottes puisque c'est bon quand ils ont la diarrhée ça devrait un peu plus durcir ses crottes car ses crottes sont consistantes, faciles à ramasser mais pas sèches quand même.
En tout cas, merci beaucoup pour tes conseils.

----------

